# Brake lights stay on...even after keys out of ignition!!??!?



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

Just curious if anyone else has had this problem or know what may be the cuase???? The brake lights including the 3rd brake light remain on and will not turn off even after the key is out of ignition and car is locked...... I took fuse out in the mean time to conserve4 the bettery...soon as i put it back in they turn on again.... the brake pedal sensor ?????


_Modified by giacTT at 7:31 PM 8/23/2007_


----------



## truegeforce (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Brake lights stay on...even after keys out of ignition!!??!? (giacTT)*

have you slamed on your brakes recently...you could have losen the pedel or sencer on it so the pedal slitly hangs down allow for the brake lights to stay on....

try this...go under the pedal and pull up on it ...and check to see if the lights go offf


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

your brake swich is sticking , I had the same porblem on my Passat. it might start working again, But I would replace it if I was you.


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

Yeah thats what i figured it was....the brake pedel has no play backword so i assume the sensor just broke...its about 10 bucks for the part so not a big deal....i cant think of anythng else it would be..ill have to take the lower dash off and pull it out...


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (giacTT)*

Brake switch is my guess, very common with vag products. Here is a DIY for a VW Mk4, it's all I could find to help







It's only $10-$15
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1158315


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (Phrost)*

Hey thanks,
yeah thats what i figured id could be... i took lower dash off today and took the switch out.... sound like it may be bad.... no auto stores have them so ill see how much audi sells them for tomorrow when their open...online its like 10 bucks so we'll see.


----------

